# QLD: Stop. Hammertime. (updated)



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice one John, hopefully you will have better luck with the cobes next time.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Interesting bycatch. Legal size BTW.

Can I come round for fresh flake? :lol:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

leftieant said:


>


Must have these. Where do I get them?!?


----------



## rocket75 (Apr 1, 2011)

dru said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


1990


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Great read!! Did well to beat Carnster out there!


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Unlucky but atleast you were getting some action. What hooks are you using?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done on the hammer Jon, always a great fighter.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Just seeing the Whale breaching would had been enough for me, but, you had some fun with the Hammerhead as well. 
Your drag must be set high to go backwards. I take it that you are using 50lb braid like most seem to use down there?



nezevic said:


> If you've never surfed a revo you have no idea how hard that can be!


Unless you own a Outback, then you have no idea how hard that can be! :lol: :lol: 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Photo please


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Bit late, but when I saw it I thought of this thread.

PS - Nice Report John


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Great report, sounds like a perfect morning. C ongrats.


----------

